# Arsenal partnering with CashBet to launch ICO!



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2018)

This must be the equivalent of the shoe shine boy giving stock tips. 

*Arsenal Is Getting Into Crypto World. Sort of*


London’s Arsenal Football Club, one of the world’s best-known soccer teams, is lending its name to promote a new digital token sold by a developer of gambling platforms.

CashBet Inc. says it plans to raise $40 million to $70 million in a sale of CashBet Coins set to begin Wednesday. Its [broken link removed] promoting the digital token features the English Premier League team’s crest and players, while the club describes CashBet as its “first official cryptocurrency partner.”


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jan 2018)

It'll surge ahead making gains by Christmas, out pacing all other cryptos, before a March collapse...


----------



## DB74 (24 Jan 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> It'll surge ahead making gains by Christmas, out pacing all other cryptos, before a March collapse...



Ha Ha

Don't forget a rumour in January that they about to buy Bitcoin


----------



## Leo (24 Jan 2018)

Not quite as bad as these other 'crypto' endeavours.


----------



## MrEarl (4 Feb 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> ....before a March collapse...



Isn't that pretty much how Arsenal do on the football pitch also ?


----------

